# Our New Puppy Picture



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello. We collected Lucy our 10 week old chocolate tuxedo cockapoo yesterday. She had a little cry for a few minutes and then slept through from 10:00pm - 6:20am last night when she was woken up, so we are very pleased with her sleeping through. However, I wish we could say the same, as we spent most of the night awake worrying! A couple of accidents on floor yesterday, although she has been outside and done her business on the lawn today - good girl! She is from alovely breeder and her parentage is from a black true working cocker and apricot miniature poodle, and we love her to bits. I hope you can see her picture ok.

http://s1311.photobucket.com/albums/s670/suet4/?action=view&current=Lucy10weeksold_zps37ca1aff.jpg


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh Sue she is gorgeous 

Congratulations on a fantastic start... She must feel very settled with you 

Look forward to more updates

xxx


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Congratulations, she looks lovely.


----------



## VillageVoice (Oct 15, 2012)

Such a pretty girl! Congrats!!


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Congratulations, she is a beauty.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is beautiful!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

ohhh Lucy - looks like she is a lovely cuddly poo, enjoy your first days with lovely Lucy


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

enjoy so lovely ,happy days ahead xxlynda


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Congratulations Sue! She looks gorgeous and am sure will make the perfect walking companion. Looking forward to further updates. x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Awww. Cute!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Awwwhhh! She looks like a princess . . very beautiful and regal looking. Lots of fun ahead for you!!


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

How lovely! Our Polly is a choccie poo and she's more adorable by the day...

Toffin
x


----------



## kiwi37uk (Aug 30, 2012)

She is a very pretty girl have fun wih her x


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Thank you for all your replies. For Lucy's second night she slept from 10:00pm until 7:25am this morning with 10 minutes crying when we put her in her crate. We overslept until 7:25 as we were so tired from the first night, although we really cannot complain over her sleeping so well. Let's hope tonight is as good. She was very very hyper when we let her out but has been a really good girl today and did her toilet outside when prompted. She did a little excitable tinkle when a friends called round. Her second vaccination at the vets tomorrow. We are thrilled with her!


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi. Yes she does look rather regal in the photo, although she wasn't this morning when she ran straight through the veg patch!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Sue . .was her bed dry from the night? If so that is amazing!! Took me several weeks to get to that point!!


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Nanci said:


> Sue . .was her bed dry from the night? If so that is amazing!! Took me several weeks to get to that point!!



Hello. Yes I believe that it was! I put vet bed in and am aware that it will soak up, but I couldn't smell or see any evidence this morning. We are amazed that she could sleep for so long/rest in her crate and not disturb us. We are crossing fingers for night three.......! We are thrilled to bits with her, she loves being loved but has done a few doodle dashes!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She is just beautiful! I love the name Lucy for a dog! Sorry to any humans called Lucy. Lol!


----------



## MrsS (Sep 24, 2012)

Lucy is gorgeous!! Congrats! Sounds like she's settling in well. Looking forward to reading all your updates.

I'm like a kid at Christmas tonight! Picking up our chocolate boy in the morning! x


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Oooooh lucky you. I know just how you feel. I had butterflies for days beforehand. Fortunately we went away on holiday which took our mind of the waiting and collected Lucy on the way back. Look forward to hearing how you go on. Its the most exciting time! My husband was unsure of a pup, but he is totally besotted with her! x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow - what an incredible first few days. Well done Lucy! I'd love to say it was like that when Saffi first came home with us but she was 'a bit' more vocal lol!


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Night three and 8 hrs hold until she was let out at 6:15am. We are truly amazed that she has held her bladder so well and her bed is dry again - good girl. 

I put her puppy collar on yesterday and she went mad with it, so we will see how we go on today. Vets today for her second jab.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Saffi went a bit bonkers when we first put it on too. We just ignored it and she eventually got used to it!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She's a beauty and sounds to be doing really great xx


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your kind words. Another good night with just a little crying at first. Today we have kept putting her collar on and off after an hour or so and with a bit less resistance. She follows us around everywhere and I am hoping that she doesn't suffer with anxiety. I am going to try and leave her on her own for half an hour or so shortly.


----------

